# Recommendations on deer processing Ashtabula/Kingsville area?



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a good deer processing place around Ashtabula/Kingsville area? I won't have time/space to do it myself this year, but may get out for a day and want to have a game plan where to take the deer. Thanks in advance, it's been a long time since I've had to use a processor in this area.


----------



## bigeye1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Cherry valley meats they are just south of Dorset and Trumbull meat locker off of 534


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Cherry valley doesn't process deer. But joe make venison smokies and jerkey if you bring hin the meat and they are fantastic Anyway smoking t's does it as does swifts jamboree in pierpont, and trumbel locker does also.


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

Trumbull Locker does nice work.


----------



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks. I know where Trumbull Locker is. A little farther than I wanted to drive, but if no other place is recommended I guess I'll give them a try.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Swifts in pierpont does a good job as does smoking t's in Jefferson both a little closer to kingsville. I hunt a lot in kingsville. I have used all 3 all do nice work.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Scotts custom deer processing in Albion Pa, 45 dollars plus hide, even vacuum packs everything except the ground, also does great smokies, bologna, breakfast sausage, mixes pork or beef with your venison if requested, I have taken several to him the past few years when I don't have the time to do them myself, does a great job, hours are from 4pm to 8pm I believe but he does have a refrigerated place behind his garage to drop it off if he isn't there. 814 449 5335 is his number


----------



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions. Ended up taking my deer to Trumbull Meat Locker this evening. It was the closest to on my way home. I appreciate all the advice.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Went and picked up my sons deer he got last weekend at Scotts Custom processing, his hours are 9 am to 8pm this week but he was full, if you plan on taking a deer to him, best bet is to let it hang and give him a call before you drop off.


----------



## tmitchell91 (Jun 10, 2014)

What does trumbull county meat locker charge for deer processing?


----------



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

Charging $90 for basic processing, vacuum pack, etc... I would have shopped around for a better deal but just didn't have the time last night. What are other places charging so I know for the future.


----------

